# A Song of Ice and Fire



## opaltiger (Jun 29, 2010)

The day That One Book will finally be released apparently grows near, so let's see if there are enough fans around to actually get a thread going.

But first, in my never-ending quest to make people read good fantasy: if you do not have the first book, _A Game of Thrones_, you should go to your nearest bookstore immediately and get it.

Now. If you post spoilers outside of spoiler tags, I will _actually ban you._ And I'm only half kidding.

So, without giving anything away - I forget which bits are in which book, and I've read all the ADwD preview chapters - where do you think the series is headed? Who will make it to the end of the series? Who 



Spoiler: this may be overdoing it



isn't actually dead?


----------

